# Newbie - An aspiring female bodybuilder looking for advice



## TK.Rodriguez (May 24, 2018)

Hi there!

So I've gotten back into weightlifting from March 2018 so I'm relearning everything.

At the moment I'm a bit torn between wanting to lift more and gain muscle, and between trying to cut my fat first. I seem to get mixed advice from every direction.

Currently, my body fat percentage is not good at a whopping 37.8%. Although I'm lifting more every week, I'm just not seeing it because of all the fat and it's really affecting my motivation. My diet is very clean and has been for about 6 months now.

In terms of what I do, I go weightlifting twice a week and I do Muay Thai boxing for cardio 2-3 times a week.

As a woman trying to get into bodybuilding I'm finding it very isolating and confusing. I guess what I'm hoping to find here is advice, role models and some good companionship.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Welcome  .

There are a few female members here but not loads I'm afraid.

If you want to start losing some body fat you need to eat fewer calories. Foods being 'clean' or not affects how healthy a diet is but calories determine fat gain or loss.


----------



## TK.Rodriguez (May 24, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> Welcome  .
> 
> There are a few female members here but not loads I'm afraid.
> 
> If you want to start losing some body fat you need to eat fewer calories. Foods being 'clean' or not affects how healthy a diet is but calories determine fat gain or loss.


 Yeah, I've cut down my calories to 1800 a day when not training and just under 2000 when lifting.

I'm very confused as how to calculate exactly how much I should be eating per day though, and the last time I went down to 1200-1500 calories a day I was nearly collapsing at Muay Thai because I felt like I had no energy.

How do I find the perfect compromise?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

TK.Rodriguez said:


> Yeah, I've cut down my calories to 1800 a day when not training and just under 2000 when lifting.
> 
> I'm very confused as how to calculate exactly how much I should be eating per day though, and the last time I went down to 1200-1500 calories a day I was nearly collapsing at Muay Thai because I felt like I had no energy.
> 
> How do I find the perfect compromise?


 www.tdeecalculator.net


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

TK.Rodriguez said:


> I'm very confused as how to calculate exactly how much I should be eating per day though,


 You can't calculate it exactly, or even particularly accurately. How long have you been eating your ,1800/2000 calories and what has happened to your weight?


----------



## TK.Rodriguez (May 24, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> www.tdeecalculator.net


 Thanks! It says according to this I should be eating 1900 calories but if I did that I'd put on weight...


----------



## TK.Rodriguez (May 24, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> You can't calculate it exactly, or even particularly accurately. How long have you been eating your ,1800/2000 calories and what has happened to your weight?


 I've been doing it for about 3 months now. In the first 10 days my weight dropped and I lost about 2% body fat but since then there's been no change...It's like I've hit some kind of plateau and I have no idea why.

The only thing I can think of is my cheat days. I used to have a cheat day once evry seven days and then (after some advice from an employee working at the store I get my protein from) I cut it down to one cheat day every 10-14 days.

other than that i have no clue :/ I's frustrating because I've been working really hard to drop fat for about 9 months now (I was eating 1200-1500 calories before my new regime but I switched when I found out my body was basically in starvation mode 24/7 from the lack of calories).


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TK.Rodriguez said:


> I've been doing it for about 3 months now. In the first 10 days my weight dropped and I lost about 2% body fat but since then there's been no change...It's like I've hit some kind of plateau and I have no idea why.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is my cheat days. I used to have a cheat day once evry seven days and then (after some advice from an employee working at the store I get my protein from) I cut it down to one cheat day every 10-14 days.
> 
> other than that i have no clue :/ I's frustrating because I've been working really hard to drop fat for about 9 months now (I was eating 1200-1500 calories before my new regime but I switched when I found out my body was basically in starvation mode 24/7 from the lack of calories).


 One cheat a week is my advice and go over maintenance calories when you do.

Example I cut on 2500 down to 2000 cals my cheats will be 3500+. Don't have to be that extreme I have a fast metabolism myself but definitely make it more than you're consuming 6 days a week.

As for finding calories it's trial and error. Choose one day a week to get weighed and do it first thing upon waking after toilet etc.

The best day is probably the day before you cheat or the day you cheat. Weighing a few days after you cheat your weight will be temporary up with some bloat etc and won't give a true reading.

If weight doesn't drop at all lower cals by 100 and go another week any weight loss at all however small keep the same calories.


----------



## TK.Rodriguez (May 24, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> One cheat a week is my advice and go over maintenance calories when you do.
> 
> Example I cut on 2500 down to 2000 cals my cheats will be 3500+. Don't have to be that extreme I have a fast metabolism myself but definitely make it more than you're consuming 6 days a week.
> 
> ...


 I weigh myself every 10 days first thing in the morning (after going to the toiler) so maybe it's because I'm weighing myself after my cheat days sometimes?

I don't know, I just know that I haven't really lost weight for a couple of months now and I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. Maybe I should drop to 1700 calories?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TK.Rodriguez said:


> I weigh myself every 10 days first thing in the morning (after going to the toiler) so maybe it's because I'm weighing myself after my cheat days sometimes?
> 
> I don't know, I just know that I haven't really lost weight for a couple of months now and I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. Maybe I should drop to 1700 calories?


 Never weigh after cheat days hence why 7 days weighing is superior.

I could binge on a cheat day and weigh as much as 7 pounds over (even been known to piss 4 pounds next morning).


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

TK.Rodriguez said:


> I weigh myself every 10 days first thing in the morning (after going to the toiler) so maybe it's because I'm weighing myself after my cheat days sometimes?
> 
> I don't know, I just know that I haven't really lost weight for a couple of months now and I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. Maybe I should drop to 1700 calories?


 The best bet is to weigh yourself daily but compare the average from one week to the next. As a woman you'll potentially have more hormone induced fluctuations is water weight complicating the picture somewhat.

Tracking skinfold measurements with calipers is another way to track fat gain or loss but it takes a bit of practice to measure consistantly.

My gut feeling is that you need to reduce your calories further but it would be good to have a better idea of what is actually going on first.


----------



## TK.Rodriguez (May 24, 2018)

Thanks for the advice, everyone! I might start weighing myself every morning and taking a weekly average and then drop calories to 1700 a day if things still aren't improving.

I still think having a cheat day once every 7 days might be a bit much for me given how long it seems to take to work off so I'll stick to 10-14 days for now while I get my bearings.

One last thing; I do eventually want to be able to start bulking up again to put on muscle. How do I know when I've dropped enough fat to start bulking?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

TK.Rodriguez said:


> One last thing; I do eventually want to be able to start bulking up again to put on muscle. How do I know when I've dropped enough fat to start bulking?


 You could really do with advice from some of the female members. Maybe one of the following might have time to comment at some point: @Keeks, @melanieuk, @Flubs.


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

TK.Rodriguez said:


> Thanks for the advice, everyone! I might start weighing myself every morning and taking a weekly average and then drop calories to 1700 a day if things still aren't improving.
> 
> I still think having a cheat day once every 7 days might be a bit much for me given how long it seems to take to work off so I'll stick to 10-14 days for now while I get my bearings.
> 
> One last thing; I do eventually want to be able to start bulking up again to put on muscle. How do I know when I've dropped enough fat to start bulking?


 Its not really that helpful to go on generic internet calculations for calories. Everyone has very different metabolisms and you perception of effort when doing cardio maybe different to mine etc.

Your BF is nto going to allow you to see much progress so you have to decide on cutting or bulking, you cant really do both. If you want to reduce your body fat, id forget about adding muscle as a focus for now. You should also stop focusing on calories and think about the composition of those calories. You need to cut out the carbs (white foods/sugar/fruit etc) and focus on protein and fats. You need your body to start using your body fat as a fuel, so start doing lower intensity (heart rate at about 120 to 135) for longer 1 hour to 2 hours each day. Calories at about 1300 - 1500. Keep this up for a month and see where you get to.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Hmmm... I hate to post to disagree with the above but I really don't think a low carb option is a good way to go here, given the Muay Thai and past experience of 'nearly collapsing'. The past experience would also make me very cautious about suddenly dropping calories as low as 1300-1500.

Low carbs is not necessary for fat loss, although many like this approach and to well with it.


----------



## TK.Rodriguez (May 24, 2018)

melanieuk said:


> Its not really that helpful to go on generic internet calculations for calories. Everyone has very different metabolisms and you perception of effort when doing cardio maybe different to mine etc.
> 
> Your BF is nto going to allow you to see much progress so you have to decide on cutting or bulking, you cant really do both. If you want to reduce your body fat, id forget about adding muscle as a focus for now. You should also stop focusing on calories and think about the composition of those calories. You need to cut out the carbs (white foods/sugar/fruit etc) and focus on protein and fats. You need your body to start using your body fat as a fuel, so start doing lower intensity (heart rate at about 120 to 135) for longer 1 hour to 2 hours each day. Calories at about 1300 - 1500. Keep this up for a month and see where you get to.


 I've cut out most carbs and I haven't eaten sugary foods for over a year (except for cheat days). The only carbs I have nowadays are from vegetables and rice cakes (and occasionally water biscuits). As for protein I am eating about 190g per day from chicken, cottage cheese, 0% fat Greek yoghurt, etc.

I'm not sure I could do as little as 1300-1500 calories and still maintin my excercise routine as I just didnt have the energy to do anything when I did that the last time and I felt like I was running myself into the ground. I guess I could give 1500 another go? I just dont want to feel as awful as I did the last time I tried that though...


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

TK.Rodriguez said:


> I guess I could give 1500 another go? I just dont want to feel as awful as I did the last time I tried that though...


 You might find you feel better at the same calorie intake but with higher carbs and lower fat. You have nothing to lose by at least trying this.


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

TK.Rodriguez said:


> I've cut out most carbs and I haven't eaten sugary foods for over a year (except for cheat days). The only carbs I have nowadays are from vegetables and rice cakes (and occasionally water biscuits). As for protein I am eating about 190g per day from chicken, cottage cheese, 0% fat Greek yoghurt, etc.
> 
> I'm not sure I could do as little as 1300-1500 calories and still maintin my excercise routine as I just didnt have the energy to do anything when I did that the last time and I felt like I was running myself into the ground. I guess I could give 1500 another go? I just dont want to feel as awful as I did the last time I tried that though...


 i think you would be better off speaking to a qualified trainer who has good recommendations. Its too variable to follow advice from here.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

TK.Rodriguez said:


> Yeah, I've cut down my calories to 1800 a day when not training and just under 2000 when lifting.
> 
> I'm very confused as how to calculate exactly how much I should be eating per day though, and the last time I went down to 1200-1500 calories a day I was nearly collapsing at Muay Thai because I felt like I had no energy.
> 
> How do I find the perfect compromise?


 There are lots of apps etc but they are cookie cutter.

What you're doing now is the best way IMHO.

Pick an amount as you have done and see how you respond.

And remember that when your training changes so do your requirements.

Or if you start adding cardio to what you're doing now it'll adjust your sums.

If you're just starting back don't over focus on Cal's and specifics too much.

Get yourself in to a routine. Get used to everything. Get.your fitness up and then take from there.

Too many things at once just leads to too many different avenues of failure.

Little steps and small progress until you're ready to hit it hard and 100%


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

TK.Rodriguez said:


> Hi there!
> 
> So I've gotten back into weightlifting from March 2018 so I'm relearning everything.
> 
> ...


 There is so much contradicting info in your posts if I 'm understanding everything right

you started eating " clean " 9 months ago , or 6 months ago ?

Then you realize you're starving yourself. Then you up your calories , lose a bit but still at a "whopping "

37% fat ?

No change in the 9 months you were eating clean?

what percentage of fat were you before you started all this ?

Are you happy with the way you look now ?

what's most important to you ?

Lift more or lose weight?

Figure this out first

also , as far as I'm concerned, twice a week is just not enough for resistance training

x

PS if you can , post a pic

maybe you're wrong about your fat percentage

all the best sweetie


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Welcome.

Your body fat level was almost the same as mine at one point, I got rid of most of it by switching to a no carbs, no sugar diet for around a year while helped me lose 20% bf. Your stomach will growl and rumble but you will adjust. Make no mistake though, at high level of body fat cardio will do nothing for you if your diet isn't right, diet is key to losing weight and it's not just about calories, it's about eating high quality, unprocessed whole foods as opposed to the pre-packaged chemical laden rubbish which lines the shelves of supermarkets up and down the land. Avoid the rubbish, eat healthily, smaller portions, cut out carbs and sugars as much as possible and the weight will drop off.


----------



## TK.Rodriguez (May 24, 2018)

anna1 said:


> There is so much contradicting info in your posts if I 'm understanding everything right
> 
> you started eating " clean " 9 months ago , or 6 months ago ?
> 
> ...


 Sorry if the way I've written things has been misleading. Essentially I started eating healthier (cut out sugar etc. and was on 1200-1500 calories per day) 9 months ago. It wasn't until 6 months ago that I realised it probably wasn't clean enough (still a lot of fat and carbs) so I restricted myself further. Then about 3 months ago was when I stopped starving myself on 1200-1500 calories (started eating 1800-2000 calories a day), and about 1 month ago I started upping my protein and cutting down carbs and fat even further. I realise now, lookin back, that it's basically a shamble of different things that I was trying.

In terms of progress, I just changed phone so have lost a lot of my original fat percentage data. In my manual diary the first record I have was on the 2nd January, where I was at 43% body fat. This was just after Christmas though so I had been on a bit of a binge. The first recorded on after that was 39.6% about 10 days later. My most recent body fat percentage was about 38%.

I would like to do more resistance but I can' fit it in with my current schedule:

Monday: rest day

Tuesday: Must Thai

Wednesday: Must Thai

Thursday: Must Thai

Friday: Weightlifting

Saturday: rest day

Sunday: Weightlifting

I honestly don't know where/how I can fit more weight work in.

I'm not sure if I'm confident enough to post a picture of myself yet...I'd rather not have images of me out on the internet as I am fairly introverted.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

@TK.Rodriguez noone will make any funny comments and you dont need to show your face

sometimes we tend to be over critical with ourselves and a separate view helps

I 'm not sure what your priorities are but if I were you I would drop something else so I coulf squeeze in at least one more day of weights

x


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Wants to be a bodybuilder, lifts 2 days a week


----------



## TK.Rodriguez (May 24, 2018)

SwoleTip said:


> Wants to be a bodybuilder, lifts 2 days a week


 Helpful.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

TK.Rodriguez said:


> Sorry if the way I've written things has been misleading. Essentially I started eating healthier (cut out sugar etc. and was on 1200-1500 calories per day) 9 months ago. It wasn't until 6 months ago that I realised it probably wasn't clean enough (still a lot of fat and carbs) so I restricted myself further. Then about 3 months ago was when I stopped starving myself on 1200-1500 calories (started eating 1800-2000 calories a day), and about 1 month ago I started upping my protein and cutting down carbs and fat even further. I realise now, lookin back, that it's basically a shamble of different things that I was trying.
> 
> In terms of progress, I just changed phone so have lost a lot of my original fat percentage data. In my manual diary the first record I have was on the 2nd January, where I was at 43% body fat. This was just after Christmas though so I had been on a bit of a binge. The first recorded on after that was 39.6% about 10 days later. My most recent body fat percentage was about 38%.
> 
> ...


 Send your pics to the female members in private messages. @melanieuk @anna1 @Flubs


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

PSevens2017 said:


> Send your pics to the female members in private messages. @melanieuk @anna1 @Flubs


 You forgot the @AestheticManlet

x


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

anna1 said:


> You forgot the @AestheticManlet
> 
> x


 No one puts @AestheticManlet in the corner. That's my shout to Patrick Swayze from Dirty Dancing film buffs.

Was supposed to include @Keeks. Just to give OP a bit of confidence by sharing with female members. Should clear up any concerns that her real name isn't Gav from Croydon


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

PSevens2017 said:


> No one puts @AestheticManlet in the corner. That's my shout to Patrick Swayze from Dirty Dancing film buffs.
> 
> Was supposed to include @Keeks. Just to give OP a bit of confidence by sharing with female members. Should clear up any concerns that her real name isn't Gav from Croydon


 :lol:

well if it is I can't wait haha


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

PSevens2017 said:


> No one puts @AestheticManlet in the corner. That's my shout to Patrick Swayze from Dirty Dancing film buffs.
> 
> Was supposed to include @Keeks. Just to give OP a bit of confidence by sharing with female members. Should clear up any concerns that her real name isn't Gav from Croydon


 Or Barry from Greece :whistling:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

PSevens2017 said:


> Send your pics to the female members in private messages. @melanieuk @anna1 @[Redacted]


 Don't send me any pics. I train just because I like it and I want to stay fit and strong. I'm no expert at all and don't want to pretend to be either.

if you want moral support I can do that as you go along. Best advice from me would be to do it for yourself and no one else, stay motivated and be consistent. I think you know this anyway.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

TK.Rodriguez said:


> Sorry if the way I've written things has been misleading. Essentially I started eating healthier (cut out sugar etc. and was on 1200-1500 calories per day) 9 months ago. It wasn't until 6 months ago that I realised it probably wasn't clean enough (still a lot of fat and carbs) so I restricted myself further. Then about 3 months ago was when I stopped starving myself on 1200-1500 calories (started eating 1800-2000 calories a day), and about 1 month ago I started upping my protein and cutting down carbs and fat even further. I realise now, lookin back, that it's basically a shamble of different things that I was trying.
> 
> In terms of progress, I just changed phone so have lost a lot of my original fat percentage data. In my manual diary the first record I have was on the 2nd January, where I was at 43% body fat. This was just after Christmas though so I had been on a bit of a binge. The first recorded on after that was 39.6% about 10 days later. My most recent body fat percentage was about 38%.
> 
> ...


 I'd say that your Thai boxing isn't doing jack s**t for you if you do it that often in that level of calories. You should be dropping fat fast.

5/% in 9 months at that high a percentage isn't good.

Not to worry though. Finding the fault and fixing it is where the magic lies.

List your diet.

List what your training actually consists of.

I'm going to simply suggest doing some actual cardio.

Cross trainer. Running. Skipping etc.

As 9 months is plenty of time to have e dropped fat. And if you cut calories like you say the only thing I can think of is that the training isn't intense enough. Not an insult. Just basic maths.

List the details and we'll help from there.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> I'd say that your Thai boxing isn't doing jack s**t for you if you do it that often in that level of calories. You should be dropping fat fast.
> 
> 5/% in 9 months at that high a percentage isn't good.
> 
> ...


 everyone is being a lttle harsh in my opinion.

my advice would be this.

you don't need to post pictures on here but it helps if you want advice from others as to the bodyfat or whatever but not essential.

you say your eating so many calories a day. please provide a diary account for a typical days eating and the recording or calories and or macros.

you say thai boxing session please give details are these a class or proper boxing gym managed by coaches.

you have a busy schedule but no more than most of us. I know you probably really enjoy the thai boxing but you need to decide on how you want to progress. I personally would switch one of these to weight training. then implement 3 days of full body weight sessions a week and keep your boxing in for cardio. Calories control your weight loss.

however more complicated for women more than men as it could well be with your busy schedule and extreme low calorie diet you have down regulated you metabolism and thyroid production. It may in fact be beneficial to go back to maintenance eating for a around a month or so and then cut calories at around 10-20% to drop fat that way.

plenty of people on here can give a decent full body training plan but that's the easy part.

I wish you all the best, if you want any help or advice don't hesitate to ask, I think you need to overhaul your schedule and decide what you want to achieve. remember though consistency is key with both diet and training.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Mayzini said:


> everyone is being a lttle harsh in my opinion.
> 
> my advice would be this.
> 
> ...


 And yet you quote me and ask exactly the same questions and for the info I asked for also.

Strange.

And I'm not being harsh.

I'm being honest.

Best way to be buddy.

9 months on a regime for the results the OP has seen is not good.

Do you not agree?

Sugar coating it helps no one and I didn't say anything harsh so I don't understand why you quoted me and said that then just asked for exactly the info I asked for so we could all help.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Mayzini said:


> everyone is being a lttle harsh in my opinion.
> 
> my advice would be this.
> 
> ...


 And suggesting that increasing calories and that there may be a medical issue when that info hasn't been provided and the OP has said nothing that would indicate this is silly.

You're making a really unlikely excuse for someone who hasn't made any for themselves.

Not really helpful and possibly just causing unnecessary worry for someone who just needs a little guidance.

OP, the chances of that having happened are slim to none.

I wouldn't worry about a thyroid issue in any way as it manifests itself fairly obviously in pretty much everyone who has one.

It isn't usually a subtle thing and you sound fine.

You just need some guidance.


----------



## TK.Rodriguez (May 24, 2018)

I have My fitness Pal so I could maybe post some screenshots of macros and calories? In terms of actual foods, it tends to be the following:

Breakfast:

- 5g creatine + 5g L-glutamine + 26-30g whey isolate + 170g gave 0% fat yoghurt

Or

- 1x protein cookie (Scimix)

Lunch/dinner:

- Any combination of chicken fillets, peas, beans/kidney beans

Or

- 3x rice cakes + 2x dairy lee light cheese triangles + salad + balsamic vinegar (sometimes I will add chicken or ham to this)

Or

- 5% lean mince + mushrooms + stir fry vegetables

Snacks:

A variety including

- protein bars/cookies

- tuna in brine

- Heinz no added sugar baked beans

- roasted chicken pieces

- fage 0% yoghurt + protein powder + L-glutamine

- Mini Babybel light

- banana (80-120g)

- Arla protein yoghurt

- flavoured quark

- 90% dark chocolate (maximum 20g a day)

-------------------------------------------------------------/

Supplements I take:

- Omega 3 fish oil (2000mg a day)

- CLA (2000mg a day)

- BCAAs (3000mg a day)

- Green tea extract (450mg a day)

- Vitamin D (25ug a day)

--------/

In terms of training, I do Muay Thai at an MMA place with actual fighters as the coaches. It tends to be a mixture of intense cardio and conditioning through different punching/kicking combinations.

In terms of potential health issues I know for certain my thyroid I find and my blood tests are fine. The only thing that might be affecting it is that I am insulin resistant due to a chronic condition that I have (one of the reasons I have avoided sugar for years).


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes. Details of the actual weights and calories for your food intake would be helpful.

And duration of workouts etc.

Thank for responding.

Glad you don't have medical issues and have had them checked.

Ignore the scaremongering and we'll just focus on your diet and training.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> And yet you quote me and ask exactly the same questions and for the info I asked for also.
> 
> Strange.
> 
> ...


 Hi Simon

i did acutally aim the harsh comment at you, sort of meant it to the whole general fee l of the thread. I am always hesitant on commenting on these new member threads as oftent they are time wasting or trolling. I didnt mean to spout similar to your questions and to be honest I didnt really read your post and to that i must admit an apology for any coincidental plagiarism at least we are both coming at it from the same angle. it was late and I was tired and should have been more careful of how I replied. I didnt really mean to comment on your post but reply to the thread generally my bad.

the answers on this one are far from clear and much more information needs to be provided to assess a possible route forward. One of the big problem with women and training is they are far more sensitive to hormonal imbalance than men are in a large proportion of cases. Estrogen and progesterone fluctuation and thyroid (incuding the dismissed reverse T3) issues impact female fat loss largely. but these shouldnt be dismissed.

I think an overhaul of the schedule and diet regime is needed to assess and progress.

anyway this was sort of an apology but I rambled again !! lols


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Mayzini said:


> Hi Simon
> 
> i did acutally aim the harsh comment at you, sort of meant it to the whole general fee l of the thread. I am always hesitant on commenting on these new member threads as oftent they are time wasting or trolling. I didnt mean to spout similar to your questions and to be honest I didnt really read your post and to that i must admit an apology for any coincidental plagiarism at least we are both coming at it from the same angle. it was late and I was tired and should have been more careful of how I replied. I didnt really mean to comment on your post but reply to the thread generally my bad.
> 
> ...


 Fair play buddy.

No apology needed.

You didn't say anything mean or anything.

But yeah. Clearly the diet and training are not achieving the desired results.


----------



## TK.Rodriguez (May 24, 2018)

Here is my weights training record since I started earlier this year:

-------- March --------
17/03/18 (3 sets, 12 reps, dumbells)
Chest press: 8kg
Assisted pull-up: 73kg (only 10 reps last set)
Skullcrushers: 3kg (15 reps)
Squat (wide): 17.5kg (15 reps)
Deadlift (straight leg): 17.5kg (15 reps)
Bicep curls: 3kg
Lateral shoulder raises: 3kg
Abductors (inward): 29.7kg
Abductors (outward): 30kg

24/03/18 (3 sets, 12 reps, barbell)
Chest press: 8kg (dumbbell)
Assisted pull-up: 73kg
Shrugs: 14kg
Bench overhead tricep extension: 10kg
Squat: 20kg + bar (10 reps only)
Deadlift: 17.5kg
Bicep curls: 10kg
Lateral shoulder raises (dumbbell): 3kg
Abductors (inward): 32kg
Abductors (outward): 32kg
Military press: 10kg

29/03/18 (3 sets, 12 reps, dumbells)
Chest press: 9kg
Assisted pull-up: 73kg (15 reps)
Skullcrushers: 4kg
Squat: 10kg
Deadlift: 9kg
Bicep curls: 4kg
Hammer curls: 4kg (only 10 reps last set)
Lateral shoulder raises: 4kg
Forward shoulder raises: 4kg
Shrugs: 14kg
Abductors (inward): 34.3kg
Abductors (outward): 34.3kg

-------- April ---------
07/04/18 (3 sets, 12 reps, barbell)
Chest press: 20kg (15 reps for last 2 sets)
Assisted pull-up: 68kg (only 10 reps for last 2 sets)
Bench overhead tricep extension: 10kg
Squat: 20kg (15 reps)
Deadlift: 20kg (15 reps)
Bicep curls: 12.5kg
Military press: 12kg
Abductors (inward): 36.5kg
Abductors (outward): 36.6kg
Upright row: 10kg (15 reps)

12/04/18 (3 sets, 12 reps, dumbells)
Chest press: 9kg
Assisted pull-up: 68kg
Skullcrushers: 4kg (15 reps)
Squat: 12kg
Deadlift: 10kg
Bicep curls: 3kg (20 reps)
Hammer curls: 3kg (20 reps)
Reverse bicep curls: 3kg
Lateral shoulder raises: 4kg
Forward shoulder raises: 4kg
Shrugs: 10kg
Abductors (inward): 39kg
Abductors (outward): 39kg

15/04/18 (3 sets, 12 reps, barbell)
Chest press: 20kg (13 reps)
Assisted pull-up: 68kg (13 reps)
Bench overhead tricep extension: 12.5kg
Squat: 20kg + bar (13 reps)
Deadlift: 20kg (15 reps)
Bicep curls: 12.5kg
Military press: 12.5kg (15 reps)
Abductors (inward): 40.1kg
Abductors (outward): 39kg
Upright row: 12.5kg (15 reps)
50 situps

21/04/18 (3 sets, 12 reps, dumbells)
Chest press: 10kg
Assisted pull-up: 64kg (10 reps)
Skullcrushers: 5kg (10 reps last set)
Squat: 12kg (13 reps)
Deadlift: 10kg (15 reps)
Bicep curls: 4kg (15 reps)
Hammer curls: 4kg
Lateral shoulder raises: 4kg (kettlebell, 15 reps)
Forward shoulder raises: 4kg (kettlebell, 15 reps)
Shrugs: 12kg (15 reps)
Abductors (inward): 42.4kg
Abductors (outward): 41.3kg
50 situps
50 Russian twists (split)

08/06/18 (3 sets, 12 reps, barbell)
Chest press: 20kg + bar (that weird rig in the corner)
Assisted pull-up: 64kg (10 reps last set)
Bench overhead tricep extension: 12.5kg (13 reps)
Squat: 25kg + bar (that weird rig in the corner, 20kg first set)
Deadlift: 20kg + bar (15kg + bar on first set)
Bicep curls: 15kg (10 reps)
Military press: 15kg
Abductors (inward): 43.5kg
Abductors (outward): 43.6kg
Bent over row: 12.5kg
Upright row: 15kg
50 situps
50 Russian twists (split)

-------- May ---------
04/05/18 (3 sets, 12 reps, dumbells)
Chest press: 12kg (10 reps)
Assisted pull-up: 64kg
Skullcrushers: 5kg (13 reps)
Squat: 14kg
Deadlift: 12kg
Bicep curls: 5kg
Hammer curls: 5kg (10 reps)
Lateral shoulder raises: 5kg
Forward shoulder raises: 5kg
Shrugs: 14kg
Abductors (inward): 45kg (10 reps first set)
Abductors (outward): 45kg
50 situps
50 Russian twists (split)

06/05/18 (3 sets, 12 reps, barbell)
Chest press: 25kg + bar (weird rig)
Assisted pull-up: 64kg
BOTE: 15kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg
Squat: 27.5kg + bar (10 reps last set)
Deadlift: 22.5kg + short bar
Bicep curls: 12.5kg (15 reps)
Military press: 15kg (15 reps)
Abductors (inward): 45kg
Abductors (outward): 45kg
Upright row: 15kg (15 reps)
50 situps
50 Russian twists (split)

11/05/18 (3 sets, 12 reps, dumbells)
Chest press: 12kg
Assisted pull-up: 64kg (14 reps)
Skullcrushers: 5kg (15 reps)
Squat: 14kg (15 reps)
Deadlift: 14kg
Bicep curls: 5kg (15 reps)
Hammer curls: 5kg
Lateral shoulder raises: 5kg (13 reps)
Forward shoulder raises: 5kg (13 reps)
Shrugs: 16kg
Abductors (inward):47.3kg (10 reps last set)
Abductors (outward): 47.3kg (10 reps last set)
Seated leg extension: 27.3kg (10 reps)
50 situps
50 Russian twists (split)

13/05/18 (3 sets, 12 reps, barbell)
Chest press: ??? (Heavy bar so everything felt off. 15kg + heavy bar on standard rig)
Assisted pull-up: 64kg (15 reps)
BOTE: 15kg
Squat: ??? (20kg + heavy bar)
Deadlift: 25kg + short bar
Bicep curls: 15kg (11 reps)
Military press: 17.5kg
Abductors (inward): 47.3kg (10 reps last set)
Abductors (outward): 47.3kg
Bent over row: 15kg
Upright row: 17.5kg
Seated leg extension: 27.3kg (10 reps)
50 situps
50 Russian twists (split)

18/05/18 (3 sets, 12 reps, dumbells)
Chest press: 12kg (13 reps)
Assisted pull-up: 59kg (11 reps)
Skullcrushers: 5kg (15 reps; swap out for new exercise next session)
Squat: 16kg (ALL squat should be bar from now on.)
Deadlift: 16kg
Bicep curls: 6kg (10 reps)
Hammer curls: 6kg (10 reps)
Lateral shoulder raises: 6kg (10 reps)
 Forward shoulder raises: 6kg (10 reps)
Shrugs: 10kg (20 reps)
Abductors (inward): 48.4kg
Abductors (outward): 49.6kg
Seated leg extension: 28.4kg
60 situps
60 Russian twists (split)

~~ CHANGE UP ~~ 20/05/18 (4 sets (45 second rest), 15 reps, barbell)
Chest press: 20kg
Assisted pull-up: 77kg
Assisted tricep dips: 82kg
EZ-bar skull crusher: Bar only
Squat: 20kg
Deadlift: 20kg
Bicep curls: 10kg
EZ Preacher curls: Bar only
Shrugs: 10kg
Military press: 12.5kg
Abductors (inward): 39kg
Abductors (outward): 39kg
Reverse-grip bent over row: 10kg
Upright row: 12.5kg
Leg press machine: 32kg
60 situps
60 Russian twists (split)

25/05/18 (4 sets, 15 reps, dumbells)
Chest press: 8kg
Assisted pull-up: 75.3kg
Seated row: 18kg
Squat: 20kg (16 reps)
Deadlift: 20kg (16 reps)
Bicep curls: 4kg
Twisted bicep curls: 3kg
Lateral shoulder raises: 4kg
Forward shoulder raises: 4kg
Shrugs: 12kg
Abductors (inward): 41.3kg
Abductors (outward): 41.3kg
Leg press machine: 39kg
60 situps
60 Russian twists (split)

27/05/18 (4 sets, 15 reps, barbell)
Chest press: 20kg
Assisted pull-up: 75.3kg-73kg
Assisted tricep dips: 79.3kg
EZ-bar skull crusher: 2.5kg
Squat: 20kg (16 reps)
Deadlift: 20kg (16 reps)
Bicep curls: 10kg (16 reps)
EZ Preacher curls: 2.5kg
Shrugs: 12kg (16 reps)
Military press: 12.5kg (16 reps)
Abductors (inward): 42.4kg
Abductors (outward): 41.3kg
Reverse-grip bent over row: 10kg (16 reps)
Upright row: 12.5kg (16 reps)
Leg press machine: 41.2kg
60 situps
60 Russian twists (split)

Workout times can vary depending on how long I have to wait for equipment in the gym to become available but it tends to be about 2 hours each session.

Will try to figure out calories now.


----------



## TK.Rodriguez (May 24, 2018)

Average Daily calorific intake (from 02/01/18 til present) made up by

breakfast: 317
lunch: 299
dinner: 213
snacks: 696

calorie content of some of my common foods:
Breakfast:
- 5g creatine + 5g L-glutamine + 26-30g whey isolate + 170g gave 0% fat yoghurt: 227kcal
- 1x protein cookie (Scimix): 201-302kcal

Lunch/dinner:
- Any combination of chicken fillets, peas, beans/kidney beans: 250-370 kcal per portion
- 3x rice cakes + 2x dairy lee light cheese triangles + salad + balsamic vinegar (sometimes I will add chicken or ham to this): 199kcal (without chicken), 250-300kcal (with chicken)
- 5% lean mince + mushrooms + stir fry vegetables: 330-380kcal per portion

Snacks:
- protein bars/cookies: 200-250kcal per portion
- tuna in brine: 105-115kcal per portion
- Heinz no added sugar baked beans: 137kcal per half tin
- roasted chicken pieces: 200-200kcal per portion
- fage 0% yoghurt + protein powder + L-glutamine: 200kcal
- Mini Babybel light: 84kcal per portion
- banana (80-120g): 80-125kcal per portion
- Arla protein yoghurt: 142kcal per portion
- flavoured quark: 142kcal per portion
- 90% dark chocolate: 118kcal per portion


----------



## Robinio (Jun 1, 2018)

Hey,

I'm just going to respond based on the title of your post "aspiring bodybuilder"

By the title alone, you are prioritising the bodybuilding element.

The fact that you are concerned about the body fat percentage, and your question regarding cutting and bulking say this:



you want to put on muscle, and this is your priority


however, you think you need to lose fat before being able to add muscle


I was out for 6 months after injuring my elbow, last year.

I was 25% body fat, but didn't want to waste a few months cutting the fat while not adding muscle. This was because adding muscle was my goal.

During this time, I did a lot of research on body recomposition. Within 3 months, I added over 8lb of muscle, while losing 6lb of fat, so I actually gained weight. This was all confirmed with DEXA body scan,

This was a fantastic result.

So I decided to experiment with a bulk, and get scanned again at the end. I ate 500 calories over maintenance, just because that's what so many places say to do, just to see what would happen and how much muscle I could put on. WIthin 3 months I put on 11lbs in total. Only 3.5lb of that was muscle, and 7.5lbs was fat.

If I could do it again, I would have followed the body recomp plan for at least 6 months. I would have cut my calories a little more so I could have lost around 10lb or so in total. At the end, I believe I would have finished up with an extra 10lb of muscle, and 20lb less fat.

I was 25% to start off with, at 156lb. At the end, I would have been 146lb, and around 13% body fat - ready to start a lean bulk.

However, I started bulking too early.

The recomp plan involved 4 sessions of training per week, upper/lower body split. One session each for strength, and one each for hypertrophy. I gained strength during the entire recomp, so you should continue to get stronger and make progress.

However, if bodybuilding is your goal, you need to do what others have said and cut out 1 or 2 of the cardio sessions and replace them with heavy lifting sessions.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

melanieuk said:


> i think you would be better off speaking to a qualified trainer who has good recommendations. Its too variable to follow advice from here.


 I'd trust the advice of some of the reputable and established members here over the advice of a trainer (who probably doesn't have any formal qualifications in nutrition anyway). Most PTs I know must have gotten their certificate from a Christmas cracker, cause they certainly don't know much.


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

nWo said:


> I'd trust the advice of some of the reputable and established members here over the advice of a trainer (who probably doesn't have any formal qualifications in nutrition anyway). Most PTs I know must have gotten their certificate from a Christmas cracker, cause they certainly don't know much.


 Im sure there is some great advise on here, but shes asking about something quite complex and is saying she isnt getting the results. I def wouldnt recommend some random trainer in a chain gym, but there are lots of people who are very qualified out there, thats why you need to get recommendations and do ur homework.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

nWo said:


> I'd trust the advice of some of the reputable and established members here over the advice of a trainer (who probably doesn't have any formal qualifications in nutrition anyway). Most PTs I know must have gotten their certificate from a Christmas cracker, cause they certainly don't know much.


 I'm a qualified trainer and nutritionist. How rude. :lol: And I went from 16st+ 35%+ bf down to 10st 3lbs 9%! ..then I got qualified and started doing it as a job. Now sitting at 12st 4.5lbs 12%. So I've been there and done it too.

Don't advertise it though or do it full time as I have a job now that pays a lot better. I use to though. Really enjoyed it but just wasn't paying enough!

I do agree though, some of the trainers I've worked with talk so much rubbish. Some of it is just unbelievable lol


----------



## TK.Rodriguez (May 24, 2018)

dtmiscool said:


> I'm a qualified trainer and nutritionist. How rude. :lol: And I went from 16st+ 35%+ bf down to 10st 3lbs 9%! ..then I got qualified and started doing it as a job. Now sitting at 12st 4.5lbs 12%. So I've been there and done it too.
> 
> Don't advertise it though or do it full time as I have a job now that pays a lot better. I use to though. Really enjoyed it but just wasn't paying enough!
> 
> I do agree though, some of the trainers I've worked with talk so much rubbish. Some of it is just unbelievable lol


 I've had my fair share of shite personal trainers...Seem to get completely opposing advice from each one!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

dtmiscool said:


> I'm a qualified trainer and nutritionist. How rude. :lol: And I went from 16st+ 35%+ bf down to 10st 3lbs 9%! ..then I got qualified and started doing it as a job. Now sitting at 12st 4.5lbs 12%. So I've been there and done it too.
> 
> Don't advertise it though or do it full time as I have a job now that pays a lot better. I use to though. Really enjoyed it but just wasn't paying enough!
> 
> I do agree though, some of the trainers I've worked with talk so much rubbish. Some of it is just unbelievable lol


 Well, you do get the 1% who know what they're doing... then the other 99% who you'd never know have stepped into a gym in their life going by their physique and level of knowledge :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

melanieuk said:


> Im sure there is some great advise on here, but shes asking about something quite complex and is saying she isnt getting the results. I def wouldnt recommend some random trainer in a chain gym, but there are lots of people who are very qualified out there, thats why you need to get recommendations and do ur homework.


 There are a lot of people out there not getting the results because they don't know what they're doing atm, though. I've seen enough from folks posting in this thread like @Ultrasonic to say that OP is in good hands taking their advice, there's no secret a trainer or nutritionist can tell you that the guys here haven't already said. Unless you don't know the basics of how your body utilises both consumed and stored energy (which is unfortunately all too common), then getting in shape really isn't complicated.


----------



## TK.Rodriguez (May 24, 2018)

I just wish I knew exactly what it is I need to do so I could get on doing it already. It's not knowing/getting mixed results for everything I try that's killing me


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

TK.Rodriguez said:


> I just wish I knew exactly what it is I need to do so I could get on doing it already. It's not knowing/getting mixed results for everything I try that's killing me


 @simonboyle, @Ultrasonic and @AestheticManlet have given you solid dietary advice already, so you're covered there. As for training, your routine looks an absolute mess tbh. Stick with a tried and trusted routine, follow it to the letter and you can't go far wrong. I recommend this https://forums.lylemcdonald.com/showthread.php?t=1696


----------



## TK.Rodriguez (May 24, 2018)

nWo said:


> @simonboyle, @Ultrasonic and @AestheticManlet have given you solid dietary advice already, so you're covered there. As for training, your routine looks an absolute mess tbh. Stick with a tried and trusted routine, follow it to the letter and you can't go far wrong. I recommend this https://forums.lylemcdonald.com/showthread.php?t=1696


 I appreciate the link but it appears to be for bulking. Will it also work if I'm trying to cut?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

TK.Rodriguez said:


> I appreciate the link but it appears to be for bulking. Will it also work if I'm trying to cut?


 You're a beginner, so you can build muscle and lose fat at the same time. An upper/lower is always a good split.


----------



## TK.Rodriguez (May 24, 2018)

nWo said:


> You're a beginner, so you can build muscle and lose fat at the same time. An upper/lower is always a good split.


 This might seem like a stupid question but why not just do upper and lower body on the same day? That way you can hit everything multiple times a week


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

when you start training you do exactly what you suggest: an all over routine but as you progress you split your routine

so that you can train muscle groups with much more* intensity*. you should look at training each muscle every 3-4 days; some even do weekly.

your own body will teach you what is best for you as you gain experience.

2 hours for a small routine is 1hour 20 too long in my opinion: training should be as *intensive* as you can possibly manage. you really need to feel that

you have worked a muscle: often your muscle can ache for as much as a few days when you are starting out. This is called DOMS: Delayed onset muscle soreness

split your calories over 5 meals and cut out snacks. recently i found that i only lost a kg a week on 1000 calories a day ( i'm an old man  ). this was training twice a day; cardio in the AM and weights in the PM

you should aim at losing a kg per week as you learn what type of diet suits your regime.

Did i mention *intensity*?

its like everything else in life if you work hard you get results. if you don't work hard you are just one of the crowd.

Lastly did i mention *intensity*?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TK.Rodriguez said:


> This might seem like a stupid question but why not just do upper and lower body on the same day? That way you can hit everything multiple times a week


 It is a stupid question but ill answer it.

You need time to recover hitting body parts twice a week is optimal frequency imo.

Your old routine was just a cluster fvck of random exercises. You will progress much better on a logically thought out routine.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

TK.Rodriguez said:


> This might seem like a stupid question but why not just do upper and lower body on the same day? That way you can hit everything multiple times a week


 Full body workout 2-3 times a week can work


----------



## TK.Rodriguez (May 24, 2018)

unclezillion said:


> when you start training you do exactly what you suggest: an all over routine but as you progress you split your routine
> 
> so that you can train muscle groups with much more* intensity*. you should look at training each muscle every 3-4 days; some even do weekly.
> 
> ...


 Intensity isn't an issue; I'm always sore for up to 3 days after.

I'm not sure if I'm ready for a split routine as I find that after a couple of different excercise for each muscle group (e.g. skull crusher's after chest press) I can't really do much more as the muscle is too fatigued (additionally my wrists are pretty weak and seem to give out easily).

I feel like I've been working pretty dang hard but not seeing results


----------



## TK.Rodriguez (May 24, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> It is a stupid question but ill answer it.
> 
> You need time to recover hitting body parts twice a week is optimal frequency imo.
> 
> Your old routine was just a cluster fvck of random exercises. You will progress much better on a logically thought out routine.


 I thought I would hit each muscle group with all the compound excercises so that was my reasoning behind the majority of my choices. Admittedly the abductors are just for fun


----------



## TK.Rodriguez (May 24, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> Full body workout 2-3 times a week can work


 Seems to be a lot of conflicting information both here and online about whether full body workouts are better than split workouts. I might have to start seeking out peer reviewed journals for any information


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

TK.Rodriguez said:


> This might seem like a stupid question but why not just do upper and lower body on the same day? That way you can hit everything multiple times a week


 If you can do both those workouts in one day, you're not training hard enough. Full body workouts exist, but even then, a lot of them aren't truly full body workouts, they're just compounds that cover all the areas but the compounds are still generally split into A and B workouts, for example. I personally don't think trying to train the entire body in one session is optimal. With an upper/lower, you're still hitting each muscle group twice a week which is plenty.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

TK.Rodriguez said:


> Seems to be a lot of conflicting information both here and online about whether full body workouts are better than split workouts. I might have to start seeking out peer reviewed journals for any information


 There isn't any clear cut evidence based answer I'm afraid, primarily as there are such a huge number of inter-related variables. For your case one major limitation will be that there is far more study data on men than women for example. I could get into more detail on this but I don't think it would be helpful here as there are far more basic issues to address.

Firstly, what is your real priority? At present you are only doing weight training two days per week whilst doing more frequent muay thai. If you want to stick to training two days per week then I'm sure the vast majority of people here would agree that whole body training would be best for you right now.

In case you didn't realise, the upper/lower routine suggestion above would have involved you training 4 days per week.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I just thought I'd add that one reason there is a lot of conflicting training advice is that different approaches genuinely do work best for different people. And in fact even for the same person at different points in their training career.

I realise this isn't helpful to a beginner who just wants to know what to do, but sadly it's the truth.


----------



## TK.Rodriguez (May 24, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> There isn't any clear cut evidence based answer I'm afraid, primarily as there are such a huge number of inter-related variables. For your case one major limitation will be that there is far more study data on men than women for example. I could get into more detail on this but I don't think it would be helpful here as there are far more basic issues to address.
> 
> Firstly, what is your real priority? At present you are only doing weight training two days per week whilst doing more frequent muay thai. If you want to stick to training two days per week then I'm sure the vast majority of people here would agree that whole body training would be best for you right now.
> 
> In case you didn't realise, the upper/lower routine suggestion above would have involved you training 4 days per week.


 Right now my priority is to cut fat down. I guess I could do weight training after Muay Thai but I don't know if I'd have enough energy for it. Not sure how to fit Inn 4 training sessions a week with appropriate breaks plus Muay Thai. Would the following work better?

Monday - Upper body

Tuesday - Muay Thai

Wednesday - Muay Thai

Thursday - Muay Thai

Friday - lower body

Saturday - upper body

Sunday - lower body


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

TK.Rodriguez said:


> Right now my priority is to cut fat down.


 In that case weight training twice per week is totally fine. The reason to consider less Muay Thai and more weight training would be to help build muscle not to lose fat.

Early on in this thread I suggested you started weighing yourself daily and compari the average from one week to the next to get s better idea of what is currently happening. Are you doing this?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'll just add that if/when you do want to focus more on prioritising muscle gain you should spend some time specifically looking at weight training programmes for women. There is a temptation here for people to assume that there is no difference for men and women but I think most who coach women would programme differently for female clients, and there is some research evidence to back this up. Most notable I think is the likely ability to benefit from higher training volumes (total sets). Have a reading of the following for example:

https://bayesianbodybuilding.com/why-women-should-not-train-like-men/

This is not an area I feel confident advising on as I have not spent time properly looking into it though, and because I have no personal experience of coaching women.


----------



## TK.Rodriguez (May 24, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> In that case weight training twice per week is totally fine. The reason to consider less Muay Thai and more weight training would be to help build muscle not to lose fat.
> 
> Early on in this thread I suggested you started weighing yourself daily and compari the average from one week to the next to get s better idea of what is currently happening. Are you doing this?


 Yup! I was away last week though so there's a gap where I couldn't weigh myself between the 2nd and the 4th June but my average for the week is the following:

Overall weight: 87.65kg

Fat %: 31.62

As I had cheat day on the 1st June, I could break it down into the two days before that and the 4 days from when I cam back after that which would be:

Before:

Average weight: 87.4kg

Average fat %: 31.5

After:

Average weight: 87.78kg

Average fat%: 31.68

Clearly I need more time to work off the cheat day


----------



## TK.Rodriguez (May 24, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'll just add that if/when you do want to focus more on prioritising muscle gain you should spend some time specifically looking at weight training programmes for women. There is a temptation here for people to assume that there is no difference for men and women but I think most who coach women would programme differently for female clients, and there is some research evidence to back this up. Most notable I think is the likely ability to benefit from higher training volumes (total sets). Have a reading of the following for example:
> 
> https://bayesianbodybuilding.com/why-women-should-not-train-like-men/
> 
> This is not an area I feel confident advising on as I have not spent time properly looking into it though, and because I have no personal experience of coaching women.


 I started reading this and thought the mention of the importance of days for women who train is very interesting as I've been considering (on the advice of a weightlifting friend-of-a-friend) starting a keto diet. The lack of carbs looks tough but it's just another thing I'd be willing to give up if it actually works

Also thanks for all of your advice and patience, everyone. I know it's not easy to figure out when everyone's bodies work differently but I appreciate the assistance


----------



## LucyLee (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi all, i am from Shenzhen, China. Li Tang

Glad to be here and share things. I do exercise twice a week.

I use peptide for bodybuilding.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

dtmiscool said:


> I'm a qualified trainer and nutritionist. How rude. :lol: And I went from 16st+ 35%+ bf down to 10st 3lbs 9%! ..then I got qualified and started doing it as a job. Now sitting at 12st 4.5lbs 12%. So I've been there and done it too.
> 
> Don't advertise it though or do it full time as I have a job now that pays a lot better. I use to though. Really enjoyed it but just wasn't paying enough!
> 
> I do agree though, some of the trainers I've worked with talk so much rubbish. Some of it is just unbelievable lol


 I was just looking up "fat personal trainers" and found this;

OP aim for that then call me, I can help with squats and stuff afterwards to get your form right.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

LucyLee said:


> Hi all, i am from Shenzhen, China. Li Tang
> 
> Glad to be here and share things. I do exercise twice a week.
> 
> I use peptide for bodybuilding.


 Hi Lucy Lee

Ilike Tren


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

LucyLee said:


> Hi all, i am from Shenzhen, China. Li Tang
> 
> Glad to be here and share things. I do exercise twice a week.
> 
> I use peptide for bodybuilding.


 Hello Lucy Lee.


----------

